# 5 ht3 drugs



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

Entrez PubMed Nucleotide Protein Genome Structure OMIM PMC Journals Books Search PubMed Protein Nucleotide Structure Genome Books 3D Domains Domains Gene GEO GEO DataSets Journals MeSH NCBI Web Site OMIM PMC PopSet SNP Taxonomy UniGene UniSTS for Limits Preview/Index History Clipboard Details About Entrez Text VersionEntrez PubMed OverviewHelp | FAQTutorialNew/NoteworthyE-UtilitiesPubMed ServicesJournals DatabaseMeSH DatabaseSingle Citation MatcherBatch Citation MatcherClinical QueriesLinkOutCubbyRelated ResourcesOrder DocumentsNLM GatewayTOXNETConsumer HealthClinical AlertsClinicalTrials.govPubMed CentralPrivacy Policy Summary Brief Abstract Citation ASN.1 MEDLINE XML UI List LinkOut Related Articles Cited in Books Domain Links 3D Domain Links GEO DataSet Links Gene Links Genome Links GEO Links Nucleotide Links OMIM Links PMC Links Cited in PMC PopSet Links Protein Links SNP Links Structure Links UniSTS Links Show: 5 10 20 50 100 200 500 Sort Author Journal Pub Date Text File Clipboard E-mail Order 1: Curr Drug Target CNS Neurol Disord. 2004 Feb;3(1):27-37. Related Articles, Links 5-HT(3) Receptors.Costall B, Naylor RJ.Bradford School of Pharmacy, University of Bradford, Bradford, West Yorkshire, BD7 1DP, UK. rjnaylor###bradford.ac.uk5-HT(3)-receptor antagonists are highly selective competitive inhibitors of the 5-HT(3)-receptor with negligible affinity for other receptors. They are potent, rapidly absorbed and easily penetrate the blood-brain barrier; metabolized by the cytochrome P450-system with half-lifes varying from 3-10 hours. The compounds investigated so far do not modify normal behaviour in animals or man and are well tolerated over wide dose ranges, the most common side effects being headache or constipation. Clinical efficacy was first established in chemotherapy-induced emesis (and then in radiotherapy-induced and post-operative emesis), where 5-HT(3)-receptor antagonists set a new standard of antiemetic efficacy and tolerability. The 5-HT(3) receptor antagonists, via a central and / or peripheral action, have been shown to reduce secretion and motility in the gut and possess clinical utility in irritable bowel syndrome, and possibly other visceral pain disorders. Their value in fibromyalgia is being evaluated. In preclinical behavioural assays they induce effects consistent with anxiolysis, improved cognition, anti-dopaminergic activity and use in drug abuse and withdrawal. There is some evidence that ondansetron may reduce alcohol consumption in moderate alcohol abusers but overall, 5-HT(3) receptor antagonists seem to be of limited use in psychiatric disorders: where effects have been seen, they seem to be unusually sensitive to dose and stage of disease. Nevertheless, their antiemetic potential has been of great benefit to cancer patients and the possible extension of their use to bowel disorders may yet fulfil their initial exciting promise.PMID: 14965242 [PubMed - in process] --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Summary Brief Abstract Citation ASN.1 MEDLINE XML UI List LinkOut Related Articles Cited in Books Domain Links 3D Domain Links GEO DataSet Links Gene Links Genome Links GEO Links Nucleotide Links OMIM Links PMC Links Cited in PMC PopSet Links Protein Links SNP Links Structure Links UniSTS Links Show: 5 10 20 50 100 200 500 Sort Author Journal Pub Date Text File Clipboard E-mail Order Write to the Help Desk NCBI | NLM | NIH Department of Health & Human Services Freedom of Information Act | DisclaimerJan 29 2004 15:06:34 tom


----------

